# Lincoln



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

heres my latest IP


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Another great piece coming together...I use the grid method all of the time, some people say it is not really drawing if you don't do it free hand. I say, whatever it takes to get to the final result is fine by me...What support do you work on and do you have a specific brand of pencils that you use?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Hey Leonardo didnt seem to care what anyone said about his use of graphs, what the hell... we're no less cheaters than he was. 
I like the 16x20 mounted canvas boards- I can really grind away and get the blacks. My current fav pencil is the #2 Ticonderoga (sp)? black.

thanks G!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

That's what I said to my Dad when he came down on me for using the graph...it has been a friend of mine for many years. I like the 16X20 format one of my go to sizes, you have a lot of freed going that big but most of all of the commissions are on 11X14 vellum. Have you studied the Five Pencil Method from Darrel Tank? if not you may find some of his techniques to be interesting, he has a lot of free tutorials.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Sometimes I do free hand, sometimes I grid...works for me.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Im not sure I even agree with the freehand label, frankly. To me its still freehand but on a smaller scale. I believe there is free-hand on one side, and tracing on the other side. I don't see anybody here tracing, and despite the use of grid lines there is still a teensy bit of mind-to-hand interpretation going on. Some would have us believe that by using grids a dog can draw. 

Hey Leonardo! whats with the gridlines? cantcha draw freehand?  (poser)


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I love the grid method myself, I also use projectors, overhead projectors for large murals, light boxes...I use dividers, proportional dividers. Although what I have started to do years ago is I do the initial grid drawing on a separate piece of vellum or tracing paper and then transfer to my main support, reason is I had messed up several pieces I laid out right on the main support and had to spend all of that time redrawing the sketch again...I lost a lot of energy from that and some of the pieces I never even finished.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

finally getting back into this one ...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks Chanda !
really have been slacking on the portrait work...(other irons in the fire lately)
you certainly help with the inspiration too, it certainly does give a boost when someone you admire so much gives you some kudos. Serves as a reminder that no matter what else happens we need to keep drawing!! thanks again


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

yay finally done!!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, you done knocked my socks off with this one. Both socks as a matter of fact. Very, Very nicely done.

Oh yeah, add Vincent Van Gogh to the griders. He also used perspective lines. Most of the folks I've heard, that say using a grid diminishes the artistic approach, are not artists. I've also heard it said from non-artists that using an eraser also diminishes or devalues the artwork. I say use whatever makes your boat float. And I really don't care where someone else draws their line. It's not my line and never will be. I am an individual and I'm ok with that. And I shall give the same respect.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks sean and chanda- you guys make me want to keep burning pencils and I appreciate that greatly


----------

